# Harmon Kardon avr 254 TRUE HD??



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, Brand new to the forum and would like to say Hello to All!! I hope one of you will be able to answer the question I have.

I just purchased this receiver and hooked it up. I was playing Dark Knight on Blue Ray and turned the audio to true HD on the blue ray player. However on my receiver it doesn't say anything about playing in Dolby True HD? I have no idea whether its its playing in that mode or not:scratchhead:. Can anyone help me? Thanks!
Kind of a noob here.. sorry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

If you selected the TruHD audio in the menu of the movie and you heard sound then you are sending it. What I suggest just to make sure is look at your DVD players user menu and make sure you dont have dynamic compression turned on and that you are bitstreaming through HDMI. You may actualy be using another sorround mode setting on your receiver that is adding to the TruHD audio, What do you have your receiver set to default to when it receives that signal?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll have to take a look. I put it on Auto. Then one time it said Pro Logic II. I'm working now so can't look


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are using HDMI from the BluRay player to the receiver right?


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes. I am


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ok good because the new uncompressed audio formats only work through HDMI.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just another question. Wouldnt the receiver say dolby true HD on the display? and not Dolby Logic II?? I'm so comfused.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

not necessarily, it depends on two things;
One) in the receivers menu there should be a setting to tell it what surround mode to use when it receives a certain signal like TruHD.
Two) what you have your BluRay player set to as it may be down converting the TruHD signal inside and sending it out in only two channel or some other audio setting is wrong (remember it must be outputting Bitstream not PCM). When you get home you will need to check these two things.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't forget noob here lol. Where would I go and find whether it is PCM or not? Once again I am sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

newyorkmets54 said:


> Don't forget noob here lol. Where would I go and find whether it is PCM or not? Once again I am sorry for the stupid questions


Dont worry, we all started where you are at some point and learned by asking questions.

You go into the actual menu of the BluRay player and look for "audio options" there should be several settings one usually has two choices PCM or Bitstream and you want Bitstream.
There should be some other options in the main list as well. Turn off "dynamic compression" as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Tony ...check your settings on the AVR and BluRay player :yes:


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I also hope I got a decent receiver. I hope it states on it that I am hearing dolby TrueHD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your receiver will do just fine and yes it should have some sort of indication that it is getting TruHD or DTS MA.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys! I just got home a lil while ago and did what you said. Put Dark Knight on and there we go it says True HD!! Thanks!! 
Another question:
I have my STB to the receiver with an HDMI cable I get picture however no Audio? what could that be about? bad HDMI port? Thanks for the help!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

newyorkmets54 said:


> I have my STB to the receiver with an HDMI cable I get picture however no Audio? what could that be about? bad HDMI port? Thanks for the help!


Again, check the settings on AVR and specially SAT ...if you have another HDMI cable try swapping to see if the cable is bad (I don't think because you get picture) :yes:


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

its amazing that these AVR's don't just pick up the audio automatically. amazing


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had to change the setting on the STB to HDMI audio. I have sound and good to go.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad we could help, feel free to ask away if you have any other concerns or questions.


----------

